# Do You Like Super Hot and Spicy Foods?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2014)

I was just watching a TV show called Food Paradise, where they were making really hot foods with peppers much more intense than jalapenos, like ghost peppers.  They even made a really hot spicy ice cream with peppers, and the people that ate it lost their breath, coughed, eyes watered, etc.

I don't like super hot foods, the hottest I like is a mild-medium green chili sauce for example. I don't even like jalapenos, just use mild/medium diced green chilis when I make nachos at home.   I'll sample some of the hotter Chinese dishes that my husband orders, but I won't eat a whole meal of them.  Mostly any taco sauce or enchilada sauce I buy is mild, sometimes medium...never hot.

What about you?  Do you like hot and spicy foods?? epper:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 5, 2014)

I`m exactly where you are SB. Green sauce is as hot as I like and use green chilis rather than jalepenos. When something is too spicy hot,it ruins the entire dish for me-that`s all I can taste!


----------



## Steve (Aug 6, 2014)

Absolutely NOT hot !!!!
I don't like bland food, but I won't eat hot either..
A little bit of flavouring is just right for me.. Slightly tangy ....
If I can't taste the food because it is too spicey, then why eat it ???


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2014)

Nooooo I really do not like hot spicy food. I like food to have taste but it doesn't have to be hot and spicy to have flavour!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

No hot food here either. I do like to add different spices, but nothing that burns inside.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 6, 2014)

I like it hot, but not ghost pepper hot. Jalapenos are great and habaneros add great flavor but can be too hot. I was weaned on Tabasco sauce and these days we make our own.

You can certainly taste the food when  it's hot. The peppers make it taste better. What good's a pizza without putting on some crushed red peppers or jalapenos?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't like spicy food at all - never have.

A friend of mine love his ghost chilies and puts them on everything to the point where his face is red and he's sweating up a storm - I never understood that.

Bland food is more my thing - to me, ketchup and mustard are the spiciest I like my food.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 6, 2014)

Why spoil good food by loading it with spices that fry your taste buds?


----------



## Ina (Aug 6, 2014)

Peppers are hot, but not all spices are peppers, nutmeg is considered a spice for example. I use many spices and herbs, but we don't like more than a little heat.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 6, 2014)

Roomie cooked up some chicken last night. While she was cooking it she added so much pepper that the house was saturated with the smell. I actually had to go outside because I felt like I was undergoing military pepper-spray training. I was coughing and crying.

When I asked her if she perhaps put in a little too much, she just looked at me and said "Well, I like to be able to taste my food". 

That woman's taste buds, as well as her olfactory system, must be fried.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2014)

Whenever I'm home eating something like too hot spicy salsa, I usually start singing this song after I fan my mouth with my hand.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2014)

I try to avoid the internal combustion diet!


----------



## Michael. (Aug 7, 2014)

Eating hot food is an acquired taste. I have been eating it for over 40 years.

I much prefer the home cooked variety.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 7, 2014)

NO, green chilies is my limit.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2014)

I love hot, or "zingy" but not to the extent of ever trying the Ghost pepper I've read about. My grandson adores sriracha sauce... the one with the rooster on the bottle. I like it too, but not in the amounts he uses!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2014)

We never ate any hot foods when I was a child, I don't even remember the spice red pepper being in the house.  Just started trying it with tacos and burritos as fast food places.


----------



## Eltrippe (Aug 24, 2014)

I think with age my taste buds have all died. I used to have problems with a little jalapeño, but now, when the choice is mild, medium, hot, or Thai hot I choose the latter.


----------



## Lee (Aug 24, 2014)

That burning sensation afterwards....no, not for me


----------



## Ina (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes, I love it, yummm, but it doesn't love me back.


----------



## Lon (Aug 24, 2014)

I love hot & spicy foods and I am fond of Habenero Peppers with ice cold beer or chilled white wine and cheese.


----------

